# 13b turbo into D21 Navara rwd



## 13bd21 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi folks,
I am currently in the process of putting a 13bt into my d21. I have come into a few hold ups... I cant seem to get the motor and box to sit low enough and level enough for these reasons, sump hits sway bar and steering arm, turbo hits chassis, and trans hit top of trans tunnel. Has anyone done one of these conversions or similar before and know of any solutions or ideas. Thanks for any and all ideas, it all helps.


----------



## Bent Customs (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive seen one done before in a mazda B2000 and they had to change the sump most common is the front sump. if you have one of them it will hit the cross member, ther are different sumps out there off other models witch will most probably fit? The best thing to do is talk to your local mazda parts specialists and tell them your problem. And as for the turbo there's aftermarket headers you can get to raise the turbo i.e. top mount manifold kits you would have to change the inter-cooler pipe's but seens it not a stock project you'll making those to suite rite? Hope this helps


----------

